# More Deerburgers  (Multiple Ways)



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2020)

*More Deerburgers  (Multiple Ways)*



Well, I’m just about out of my Deerburger Supply, but here’s another Batch.
In case there’s a Newby here, I’ll give My Mix again—50% Venison, 25% Pork, and 25% Beef.
Then when we make the patties, prior to Grilling them, we add a few TBS of Worchestershire per pound.

So Mrs Bear formed the Patties & added the Worchestershire, and stuck them in the Fridge.

Then hours later, when My Weber “Q” was good & Hot, I took them out & threw them on the Grill.
Flipped them around a few times, until I got them where I like them (a little Pink inside, but not bloody).
Then a minute or two before removing I put a slice of American Cheese on 2 of them, for tonight’s Supper.
Then into the house we go, with a plate of Great Stuff!!

So for the First night, I did 2 of them with “Kraft Sandwich Spread”, Cheese, and Tomato. Nothing on the side, because I didn’t have enough room in my Belly!!

The Second Night I got rid of a Leftover Small Oval Steak Roll, by adding a Specially formed oblong Patty, and some of Jeff’s BBQ sauce, Cheese, and a Pile of Fried Onions.
Then I did the same thing with another Hamburger Bun, because I was still hungry.
This whole thing proves there’s more than one way to Eat a Deerburger!!


Thanks for visiting,

Bear


5 round Patties & 1 oblong:







Putting on the Grill Marks:






Ready to bring inside:






Materials to build my Burgers, including one last Tomato:






Kraft Sandwich Spread on these 2:






And a nice big slice of Mater on each:






Close 'em up for first night's Supper:






Second Night gets Jeff's Awesome BBQ Sauce, first on leftover Oval Steak Roll:






Fried up a mess of Chopped Onions:






Here's the specially made Oblong Patty for the leftover Steak Roll:






Nuke Melted some cheese on this one:






Add the Fried Onions:






Close it up----MMMMMMmmmm......... Love It !!!






One Round Burger made the same way:






Deerburger, with Jeff's Sauce, Melted Cheese, and Fried Onions is Pure Heaven!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 17, 2020)

Oh man those sure do look good.

I got my nose pointed north to catch a nice burger cooking


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 17, 2020)

Always looks good , but the ones with the onions  and BBQ sauce  added to the last one . I'd be all over that .


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Oh man those sure do look good.
> 
> I got my nose pointed north to catch a nice burger cooking




Gracias, Mi Amigo!!
Pretty Long Range sniff from all the way down there!!
Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Oct 17, 2020)

Mmmm   looks good, Nothing like some onions to kick it up a notch


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 17, 2020)

Sure look good.  Hope Bear Jr. Is successful this year to get you re-stocked .
I got another 10# of chunked venison I think I'm going to make into some more deer burger. We use it for so many different things. Gotta make room for this year's hopefully.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 17, 2020)

Looks great Bear! I too would love the ones with onions. 

Ryan


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 17, 2020)

Bear those look AMAZING!! Man that mater looks super good too.


----------



## oberst (Oct 17, 2020)

It all looks super but I agree those tomatoes are the nicest I’ve seen all year!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 18, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Always looks good , but the ones with the onions  and BBQ sauce  added to the last one . I'd be all over that .



Thank You Rich!!
Yeah, the dang little pieces of onion fall all over the place, but it's the best way for me to avoid my allergy, by buying them chopped.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




gary s said:


> Mmmm   looks good, Nothing like some onions to kick it up a notch



Thank You Gary!!
Yup, I Love Fried Onions!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 18, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Sure look good.  Hope Bear Jr. Is successful this year to get you re-stocked .
> I got another 10# of chunked venison I think I'm going to make into some more deer burger. We use it for so many different things. Gotta make room for this year's hopefully.




Thank You Rider!!
We keep an eye on how close the CWD gets to our Deer hunting areas. Once it gets there, he'll probably quit Deer Hunting.
Then I'll have to start mixing Only Beef with Pork.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 18, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Rider!!
> We keep an eye on how close the CWD gets to our Deer hunting areas. Once it gets there, he'll probably quit Deer Hunting.
> Then I'll have to start mixing Only Beef with Pork.
> 
> Bear


I hear you. We have a few CWD issues in the SW corner of the state.


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 18, 2020)

So far no CWD in our area of hunting. But, the state checks every deer they can. Those burgers look great 

 Bearcarver
 I cant wait for deer season to open up here the middle of November.
Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 18, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks great Bear! I too would love the ones with onions.
> 
> Ryan




Thank You  Ryan!!!
These were all Great.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 18, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Bear those look AMAZING!! Man that mater looks super good too.




Thank You Jcam!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2020)

oberst said:


> It all looks super but I agree those tomatoes are the nicest I’ve seen all year!




Thank You Oberst!!
Yup--That was a Beauty.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> So far no CWD in our area of hunting. But, the state checks every deer they can. Those burgers look great
> 
> Bearcarver
> I cant wait for deer season to open up here the middle of November.
> Jim




And nothing but "GOOD" Luck Be with you, Jim!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 19, 2020)

Dang I just finished breakfast and you have made me hungry again. Just nice looking burgers there Guy and I would go for the ones with the onions.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Dang I just finished breakfast and you have made me hungry again. Just nice looking burgers there Guy and I would go for the ones with the onions.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
Yup---I love Fried Onions too, but the ones with the Tomato slices are Great Too.
I like to rotate my ways of doing them. I never get bored!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2020)

pa42phigh
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## disco (Oct 19, 2020)

My source of venison is gone. Man, I wish I had some! These look great! Big like!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 20, 2020)

Thanks for the like JLeonard it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 20, 2020)

disco said:


> My source of venison is gone. Man, I wish I had some! These look great! Big like!




Thank You Disco!!!
Any Elk up there??
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## disco (Oct 20, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Disco!!!
> Any Elk up there??
> And Thanks for the Like.
> 
> Bear



Yes. A place called the Elk Valley is just about an hour away. I used to get some elk and moose from my source but they have stopped hunting. Note the tear in my eye!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 20, 2020)

disco said:


> Yes. A place called the Elk Valley is just about an hour away. I used to get some elk and moose from my source but they have stopped hunting. Note the tear in my eye!




Yup---A lot of guys quit:
I used to go hunting with My Dad, my Brother, and my best buddy "Hunky Jack".
Then my Brother, Jack, and I went to Vietnam & came back. My Dad died, and the 3 of us eventually got tired of Killing. So Bear Jr is the only one still hunting.

Bear


----------



## disco (Oct 20, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---A lot of guys quit:
> I used to go hunting with My Dad, my Brother, and my best buddy "Hunky Jack".
> Then my Brother, Jack, and I went to Vietnam & came back. My Dad died, and the 3 of us eventually got tired of Killing. So Bear Jr is the only one still hunting.
> 
> Bear


Would he like to adopt a fat old Canadian?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 20, 2020)

Funny  how life changes when we get older If I wasn't working I was in the woods. Now depend on grandsons for my game.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 21, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Funny  how life changes when we get older If I wasn't working I was in the woods. Now depend on grandsons for my game.
> 
> Warren




Yup----When I was a Kid, we used to play sick, and hook school to go Deer Hunting.
Then years later I would get disciplinary slips from Bethlehem Steel for missing work during Deer & Bear season.
But then Vietnam caused 3 Vietnam Vets to quit Hunting.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 21, 2020)

kruizer
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 21, 2020)

mike243
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------

